# my pup i keep out the litter



## Teekospits (Apr 10, 2010)

Growing to be a big boy check him out in my album too


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

what a cutie!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

What a cutie


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Darn I can't see him. I'm sure he's super cute though.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Very cute pup


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Maybe this will help folks to see him a little more easily.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww. He is really cute. Thanks Lindsay.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Great looking pup.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Wowee! What a solid looking pup. Can't wait to see him mature Kind of a cropped version of Aimee235's ( please forgive me, I want to just assume it's Aimee,right?) Twighlight. Sort of?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Saint Francis said:


> version of Aimee235's ( please forgive me, I want to just assume it's Aimee,right?) Twighlight. Sort of?


Nope her name is 235 hehehehehe I nicknamed her Aimee when we where kids


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

american_pit13 said:


> Nope her name is 235 hehehehehe I nicknamed her Aimee when we where kids


You rascal you


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

What a cutie, his crop looks very good on him!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Very nice lookin pup! Holly.. you're a nut woman! Thanks for all the humor you provide us though! It is much appreciated!


----------



## Teekospits (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone this was my second breeding n it took 2 year to decide to do this breeding. I'm glad I done it and got what been aim for in this pup. The jaws, cheek muscle, skull, upper body, chest not to wide but buit well, arms parrell to well to each the same measurement and muscle tone, dip muscle back and kneck strong like a horse, hip well shaped and tail form a good standing, back legs well shape and muscle, and his stance is so great. His color is a dark grey and has a brown tint or say cast with white markings. I hope he could be the new beginnig to pitbull standards. I breed this breeding cause of the mom and dad to him. I research and both parents bloodline, temperments and health. I also breed this breeding to hope to better the apbts and to put them back to where they suppose to be working class dogs as in for body size, drive and the honor to please there master. So with help to yah and to hear everyone say he look good. Make me happy and feel like this is my beginning but I have a long way to go. For those whose don't know me my name is tony ricardo graham from denmark south carolina. I been learning bout apbts since I was young and study under my dad stanley james. We love any animals but apbts are our favorite. Its sad to see how theses dogs gone from being he's a great family and love pet, to imma keeping him, breed him for money and let change the way there body style look. Not matter what you do to them, you will either hurt the breed or better the breed. You choose!! But enough of that this boy will be the new beginning I ask for help to my apbts lover. Rather u are a apbt, ambully, staffie, or staff bull lover let's get together and help these animal get back to there original form and back to the working class dogs. And yahll so much hit me up whenever yahll want to talk.


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

beautiful!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Saint Francis said:


> Wowee! What a solid looking pup. Can't wait to see him mature Kind of a cropped version of Aimee235's ( please forgive me, I want to just assume it's Aimee,right?) Twighlight. Sort of?


It is just Aimee. I think I tried to make that my name when I registered but it was taken. A little off topic but I wanted to name my daughter Aimee 2.0 lol. Holly your silly. I only remember you calling me that person who cries about numbers and that person who is afraid of people dressed like bees. lol.


----------

